# Extra Testosterone Reduces Your Empathy



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Extra Testosterone Reduces Your Empathy, Researchers Find ScienceDaily – A new study from Utrecht and Cambridge Universities has for the first time found that an administration of testosterone under the tongue in volunteers negatively affects a person’s ability to ‘mind read’, an indication of empathy. The findings are published this week in the journal Proceedings [...]

*Read More...*


----------

